
SpaceX aims to provide consumers broadband through Starlink by next year - ForFreedom
https://thenextweb.com/security/2019/10/23/spacex-aims-to-provide-consumers-broadband-through-starlink-by-next-year/
======
LinuxBender
I am looking forward to seeing network performance numbers. Throughput,
latency, jitter, loss, uptime. I would love to be in a beta program.

